# 4W5 or 5W4, INFP or INTP



## LunaWolf (Sep 4, 2010)

for forever I'm doubting my type.
I like to be special but on the non dramatic way.
I love it when people say I'm right and I'm deep.
To some people I can't say no and others yes.
I only love subjects that interest me or else I'm really bad at it.
I daydream a lot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am pessimistic, cynical but I can also be crazy and happy (sometimes) and helpful
I don't like spaces with a lot of people and love being alone, but if it's too long I seek human contact (people I trust) 
I'm also a bit paranoid, I don't trust people easily.
People say I'm wierd and that I look emo (who me? )
I like to think about the world and I love art, history and literature.
I love stories like pride & predjudice and lotr.
I like NT people more because I can't stand emotional people unless it's me 
When I read the discriptions i'm like 50/50 of each


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

INFP, 6w7? So/sx maybe? There's not a lot to go on.


----------



## LunaWolf (Sep 4, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOO I'm anything but a six and more of a self preservation type --- sp/so


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

I based it off the way you read. Everything is scattered, much like a 6w7's mind. My next guess is either 3w4 or 4w3, then. I don't get the 4w5/5w4 "vibe" from you at all, but there's not enough information. Some questions for you to answer:


How do you act day-to-day?
What are you afraid of?
 What do you want from life?
 Do you act differently around people? How so?
 What's your best and worst trait(s)?
And some links to read up on:

Enneagram: Typing, Tri-Theory, and Stereotypes.
Type Four Misidentifications (just in case)
Enneagram Misidentifications (different from the previous link)
Enneagram Triads
Enneagram Type Underlying Motives
Basic Instinctual Subtype Stackings (very good off-site resource)
Common reasons behind mistyping.


----------



## Branden (Dec 24, 2009)

Ti vs Fi

Do you identify more with an internal feeling of harmony(Fi) or an internal sense of perfection/precision(Ti)?
Both functions represent your inner compass, so the question is which of the two you resonate with.

My intuition says INFP. I do not believe enneagram is directly proportional to type so you could be either.


----------

